# Charge root without phone service



## Tick (Apr 18, 2012)

Greetings everyone. This is probably one of those overly simple questions to answer but i just want to make sure before i give an incorrect answer and my friend ruins his phone. So, heres the scenario. Friend had Charge for work but they made the switch to BB (why oh why?) so now my friend is left with a Charge with no service. He asks me the other day "can i root it even though its not activated?" I know when i root and re-root my GNex i always end up signing into google after all is said and done. That is why im not so sure he can do this. Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance. Root long and prosper!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter if it's activated or not. Root away.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

He can use wifi to sign in ..
And use the phone as normal ..
Well everything but phone calls...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Tick (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the input. much appreciated. have a great day. GO STEELERS!


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Tick said:


> Thank you very much for the input. much appreciated. have a great day. GO STEELERS!


go steelers? in that case, tell him that he should install...... err.... wait.... it's impossible to brick this device....

anyhow, since he does not need cellular or mobile data, he can install the ICS or JB port. I think the only thing not working from those are bluetooth and the camera.


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Tell him to install a ROM from another phone... LOL. Or get him to try the unbrickable mod!

(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This may also interest you. I was going to try this with my Charge, but never had the chance.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31139-Unphone-my-phone#entry848189

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

